# $880K in steroids found in man’s Mooresville N.C. home



## regular (Jul 4, 2013)

IREDELL COUNTY, N.C. — Police have found $880,000 worth of steroids in a man’s home.
  Patrick Chambers of Mooresville is so far facing drug trafficking   charges.  Deputies from Iredell County say they found more than 43,000   units of liquid steroids, more than 500 steroid pills and thousands of   dollars’ worth of marijuana in his home.

 Officials expect to bring more charges and possible arrests.

Mugshot:






Custody Status:





Charges Details:





What Law Enforcement considers a "unit of steroids" to be per an unrelated indictment:


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 4, 2013)

2150 bottles. That's a little more than personal use. Bet the weed got him popped, not the juice.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 4, 2013)

Where is the usual pic of the stash? I want to see the alleged 880k of gear


----------



## Seeker (Jul 4, 2013)

Is he smiling in his mugshot?  6.2 280 lbs. must have so good shit


----------



## regular (Jul 4, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Where is the usual pic of the stash? I want to see the alleged 880k of gear



Best I've seen thus far:


----------



## PFM (Jul 4, 2013)

43,000 units = 2,150 10 ml vials. They always dramatize the amount. Hardly makes sense he has all that oil and only 500 pills. Between LE and the media we never know the truth.

880K my ass.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 4, 2013)

PFM said:


> 43,000 units = 4,300 10 ml vials. They always dramatize the amount. Hardly makes sense he has all that oil and only 500 pills. Between LE and the media we never the truth.
> 
> 880K my ass.



Pfm aka The Truth


----------



## regular (Jul 4, 2013)

PFM said:


> 43,000 units = 2,150 10 ml vials. They always dramatize the amount. Hardly makes sense he has all that oil and only 500 pills. Between LE and the media we never know the truth.
> 
> 880K my ass.



The value of the seizure seems to be inflated approximately ten times what it really is.


----------



## PFM (Jul 4, 2013)

regular said:


> The value of the seizure seems to be inflated approximately ten times what it really is.



Both the amount and the $$ amount. I'd sure like to know what led up to the bust.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 4, 2013)

I just like seeing whatever it is that pfm has to say.    <3


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 4, 2013)

PFM said:


> Both the amount and the $$ amount. *I'd sure like to know what led up to the bust*.



Stupidity, carelessness, cluelessness but most of all greed.

DHL shipping, looks like a Chinese Lab was the main source and he was a reseller.

I got an idea, Lets do something criminal stoned out of out minds!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 4, 2013)

^^^^^^ this


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 4, 2013)

maybe they're counting the pot in the total value of the bust??


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 4, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Stupidity, carelessness, cluelessness but most of all greed.
> 
> DHL shipping, looks like a Chinese Lab was the main source and he was a reseller.
> 
> I got an idea, Lets do something criminal stoned out of out minds!



SFG nails it. How many of these "steroid busts" do you read about which are also accompanied by recreational drugs?  Not wise...


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 10, 2013)

No narcotics, no busts..

The ones busted seem to forget this


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 10, 2013)

the trees fuct him.  either way hes a total tard:homo:


----------



## juced_porkchop (Jul 10, 2013)

regular said:


> The value of the seizure seems to be inflated approximately ten times what it really is.



yep. just like grow op's .  they will waight th e plant fresh, root, leaf and all, then say the value at 10$/g .....  when its really like 1/20th of that IF that


----------



## DoriDori (Sep 13, 2013)

The winny bottle looks like the ones from that site that claims "no prescription needed". What's in those compounds anyway? Is it a crime to have fake steriods?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 13, 2013)

DoriDori said:


> The winny bottle looks like the ones from that site that claims "no prescription needed". What's in those compounds anyway? Is it a crime to have fake steriods?




Yeah I know what you mean and that isn't them... Its not a crime to possess those. If you sell them as though they are steroids that is illegal because you are making a drug claim.


----------



## basskiller (Sep 13, 2013)

when did they knock it back to 1/2 ml equaling a dose?  Didn't it used to be 1 ml???


----------



## regular (Sep 13, 2013)

basskiller said:


> when did they knock it back to 1/2 ml equaling a dose?  Didn't it used to be 1 ml???



I pulled that out of an ORD indictment. It was written in July of 07. If it was a ml prior to that date you'd know better than me.


----------



## teac2019 (Jan 20, 2016)

Where is the usual pic of the stash? I want to see the alleged 880k of gear


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 21, 2016)

teac2019 said:


> Where is the usual pic of the stash? I want to see the alleged 880k of gear



Why are you copy and pasting people post on multiple threads? Lol. I don't think it's a violation just weird. ..


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 21, 2016)

I thought this was going to be a Rich Piana thread. /sadface


----------



## Bicepticon (Jan 29, 2016)

^^ hahaha...Rich Piana thread!! ...That's rich!!


----------

